# And DH said..." Wow!! this is the prettiest ever" to my Mayuri.



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Such a compliment from my husband has me beaming with pride but I need to 'fess up because he helped me block this beauty. I was not sure which yarn to select for Mayuri but then I went to a LYS in Park City, Utah and fell in love with Raven Ridge's Lambent in Distant Mountains color ( blue of course). I used about 655 yds on a US 5 needle.
Yes indeed, Mayuri is a very pretty shawl designed by our own Stevieland aka Dee O'Keefe and the link to this pattern is :
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayuri

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

YES - it is!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Stunning, and a beautiful blocking job.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Your husband is right!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pat your shawls are always so beautiful. I wish I could knit lace work as well and fast as you! Say hello to all the girls for me.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful. I not a shawl person, but if I were, I would definitely make this one. I have a "dreambird" I started a year ago, still haven't finished it yet. Maybe this winter.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Penlady Barb (Jun 6, 2016)

Gorgeous! Wear it with Pride!!????????


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautifully knitted. Looks wonderful.!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

It is stunning! What great knitting!


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

I seldom comment but this one is really special. Deserves lots of "ooohs" and "ahaas" Ann


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's beautiful


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Really pretty. Easy to understand why your husband complimented it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pattibe, thanks!!!


pattibe said:


> YES - it is!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, thanks to my husband for his help too!


marciawm said:


> Stunning, and a beautiful blocking job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll tell him you said so! Thanks.


asty said:


> Your husband is right!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Cableaway, thanks!


cableaway said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will Maddie, we missed you at the last get together, hope to see you soon. Thanks for your kind words.


knitwit42 said:


> Pat your shawls are always so beautiful. I wish I could knit lace work as well and fast as you! Say hello to all the girls for me.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Elegant!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well maybe we can convert you into a shawl person. BTW, Dee is running one of her BOGO on her pattern page which is quite a savings. I wait for those deals myself. Thanks for your kind words.


Johna said:


> Your shawl is beautiful. I not a shawl person, but if I were, I would definitely make this one. I have a "dreambird" I started a year ago, still haven't finished it yet. Maybe this winter.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Gaildh said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the design is to die for, just to die for. Thanks!


flitri said:


> It is beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I shall do just that!!!


Penlady Barb said:


> Gorgeous! Wear it with Pride!!????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Purdeygirl, thanks!


purdeygirl said:


> Beautifully knitted. Looks wonderful.!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Ann, I really appreciate it!


willibaquilter said:


> I seldom comment but this one is really special. Deserves lots of "ooohs" and "ahaas" Ann


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks ReRe, thanks!


ReRe said:


> Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks BobzMum, thanks!


BobzMum said:


> It's beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll tell him so, as we were working on the blocking that's when he said that this is the prettiest ever! I of course agreed with him.


dragonswing said:


> Really pretty. Easy to understand why your husband complimented it.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes indeed, it is a very elegant design! Thanks.


jackie1595 said:


> Elegant!!!


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow! How very special. Just beautiful! ????????????


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Great knitting, blocking and a gorgeous colour as well. :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Beautiful in blue. What a lovely job!!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It really is beautiful. I love the colour.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, stunning work. ????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks TexasPurl, thanks...love your avatar or saying, made me chuckle!!!


TexasPurl said:


> Wow! How very special. Just beautiful! ????????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your sweet compliments, thanks.


trish2222 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Great knitting, blocking and a gorgeous colour as well. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


hubleyddavis said:


> Beautiful in blue. What a lovely job!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Marjh said:


> Beautiful !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, the pattern is beautiful indeed!


glacy1 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness! All the way from Scotland, thank you!!


CaroleD53 said:


> It really is beautiful. I love the colour.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Newbie61 all the way from South England...thanks from Southern California!


Newbie61 said:


> Wow, stunning work. ????????


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Maybebabydesigns......love your name!!! Thanks


maybebabydesigns said:


> Beautiful :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: back at you!!!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

So beautiful! I haven't made a shawl yet, but your work inspires me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, Wow!!!! I love your blue Mayuri Shawl! Gorgeous!!! I can see why Mike likes it. It looks so soft and delicate. Stunning! ;0)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I agree . It's gorgeous , beautiful colour


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Feel free to do so. Thanks!


dannyjack said:


> So beautiful! I haven't made a shawl yet, but your work inspires me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, thanks!!


Katsch said:


> Simply gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Roses and cats said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks dear friend, yes it turned out lovely, great Dee pattern.Thanks.


Sandiego said:


> Pat, Wow!!!! I love your blue Mayuri Shawl! Gorgeous!!! I can see why Mike likes it. It looks so soft and delicate. Stunning! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! Al the way from across the pond!! Yay!!!


Swedenme said:


> I agree . It's gorgeous , beautiful colour


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

He is right - it is a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks PammySue, thanks!


PammySue said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My DH is always right.....well almost always if you know what I mean!! But on this one, he is more than just right!!! Thanks!


Alpaca Farmer said:


> He is right - it is a gorgeous shawl.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Your shawl is truly beautiful. I looked at the pattern link and I am wondering if you knitted it in 4 ply or finer as yours looks very delicate.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Pat, this one's spectacular. I'll put it on my to-do list. In my opinion, it's one of Dee's prettiest shawls so far. I'll send this link to the girls in our KP knitting group to be sure they all get to see it.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Debbie and welcome back from your week across the sea. Yup this is one of the prettiest ever.


yotbum said:


> Pat, this one's spectacular. I'll put it on my to-do list. In my opinion, it's one of Dee's prettiest shawls so far. I'll send this link to the girls in our KP knitting group to be sure they all get to see it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


supreetb said:


> Beautiful !!!


----------



## Eyelash (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow this is stunning. Kudos to your assistant.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunning! and the color is perfect!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I shall tell him so. Thanks!!!


Eyelash said:


> Wow this is stunning. Kudos to your assistant.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


vjh1530 said:


> Stunning! and the color is perfect!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, thank you!


attycasner said:


> Very nice????????


----------



## jboccella (Aug 1, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pat, that is really an exquisite version of the pattern! You have such a good eye for picking yarn colors. I'd have passed that yarn right by thinking it might not show off the lace well and I would have been wrong wrong wrong! I have some wonderful hand dyed fiber from Raven Ridge, but had not purchased her yarn. I've got to get some for myself now. Your knitting and blocking are so beautifully done as always. I am honored to get DH Mike's stamp of approval about the design! That means a lot. Give him a big hug from me. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: and :sm02: to Mike.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully done..your hubby is right!!! It is very pretty...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Pat. You did a superb job on it, both the knitting and the blocking. That is such a beautiful blue and really shows off the design. I am glad your husband was so encouraging. Another beautiful design from Dee. She surpasses herself with each new design.

Sue


ReRe said:


> Lovely!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your husband knows what he's talking about!!! Wow, this IS the prettiest ever! That darker blue over that white blouse... Oh My! You will get compliments every time you wear it. ... Compliments on you choice of husband, choice of pattern, and choice of yarn. Combined with you wonderful knitting and blocking skills, you have a recipe for one knock-down gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh gracious...so beautiful! Your DH was spot on, that color is perfect. My DH is always my tie breaker when I'm trying to decide on yarn for a project. I can get it narrowed down to a few but he'll ask to see the picture then always chooses the perfect color. I think we better keep them!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


jboccella said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful, please post your Mayuri when you are done know we will all oh and ah over it! I hope you will enjoy making it as much as I did.


Ellie61knit said:


> Gorgeous. I started my Mayuri yesterday. I love the color you chose.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words. I shall have Mike read this,I know he will enjoy all the attention too!


stevieland said:


> Pat, that is really an exquisite version of the pattern! You have such a good eye for picking yarn colors. I'd have passed that yarn right by thinking it might not show off the lace well and I would have been wrong wrong wrong! I have some wonderful hand dyed fiber from Raven Ridge, but had not purchased her yarn. I've got to get some for myself now. Your knitting and blocking are so beautifully done as always. I am honored to get DH Mike's stamp of approval about the design! That means a lot. Give him a big hug from me. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: and :sm02: to Mike.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I shall convey the message.


crafterwantabe said:


> Beautifully done..your hubby is right!!! It is very pretty...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sue, that sums it up, yes indeed, Dee surpasses herself with each new design and a challenge for us all. I had no idea how this one was going to turn out and it is amazing!!! Thanks.


britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Pat. You did a superb job on it, both the knitting and the blocking. That is such a beautiful blue and really shows off the design. I am glad your husband was so encouraging. Another beautiful design from Dee. She surpasses herself with each new design.
> 
> Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosalie, I'll just strut around like a true peacock!!! Thanks!!!


AlderRose said:


> Your husband knows what he's talking about!!! Wow, this IS the prettiest ever! That darker blue over that white blouse... Oh My! You will get compliments every time you wear it. ... Compliments on you choice of husband, choice of pattern, and choice of yarn. Combined with you wonderful knitting and blocking skills, you have a recipe for one knock-down gorgeous shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so right, we better keep them at least while Dee is producing these outstanding patterns ....Ha Ha Thanks for the kind words!


Deeknits said:


> Oh gracious...so beautiful! Your DH was spot on, that color is perfect. My DH is always my tie breaker when I'm trying to decide on yarn for a project. I can get it narrowed down to a few but he'll ask to see the picture then always chooses the perfect color. I think we better keep them!


 :sm17: :sm17: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous :sm02:


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Fabulous lacework! Such a gorgeous pattern. Pat, you're amazing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Missmolly, the pattern is indeed gorgeous!


missmolly said:


> Gorgeous :sm02:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, thanks!


WayfaringYarns said:


> Fabulous lacework! Such a gorgeous pattern. Pat, you're amazing.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Shauna, thanks...the pattern is gorgeous!


Shauna0320 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Stunning and you reallly did a beautiful job. I like your choice of color


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. I love everything about it!!! ???? Ros


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue is always my most favorite color. Thanks, the pattern is so beautiful!


Mitzi said:


> Stunning and you reallly did a beautiful job. I like your choice of color


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks RosD, its a beautiful pattern indeed.


RosD said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I love everything about it!!! ???? Ros


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

And your hubby is Exactly Right!! I don't think I even know what superlative to use to describe your work.
Wow...just, wow.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Mitzi said:


> Stunning and you reallly did a beautiful job. I like your choice of color


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hubby is always right. Thanks a bunch!!!


mamapr80 said:


> And your hubby is Exactly Right!! I don't think I even know what superlative to use to describe your work.
> Wow...just, wow.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such loveliness is a joy to see...your excellent knitting does this beautiful design full justice...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you. Lovelyvpattern


Lilyan said:


> Lovely


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


run4fittness said:


> Very nice indeed!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. So sweet of you


nanciann said:


> Such loveliness is a joy to see...your excellent knitting does this beautiful design full justice...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning shawl!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Naneast, thank you!


Naneast said:


> Gorgeous. :sm24:


 :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Janielha, thank you!


janielha said:


> Stunning shawl!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


arlenecc said:


> Very beautiful!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Its not very often that blokes are right, but in this case he is. Great work. :sm01:


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous work! The yarn is stunning, I love that shade of blue.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's magnificent


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! Your work is excellent!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly is beautiful.


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Boy that is gorgeous.
Moonieboy


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

your husband has good taste! Its beautiful.


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my ! absolutely stunning.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what some of your other creations look like, but I have to agree with your DH on this one, it is very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Lostie, thank you!


Lostie said:


> Absolutely beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Mike , ( that's also DH's name) great to hear from you all the way from Thailand! Thanks.


mikebkk said:


> That's wonderful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning......well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Circularknitter, yes he is Wow, all the way from Australia!!! Thanks.!


circularknitter said:


> Its not very often that blokes are right, but in this case he is. Great work. :sm01:


 :sm02: :sm02: Back at you!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????????????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Audreyjean said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the yarn is outstanding and so is the pattern, thanks!!


Bonidale said:


> Gorgeous work! The yarn is stunning, I love that shade of blue.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you.


harter0310 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

He's right, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, wow!! all the way from England, thank you!!!


TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Magnificent pattern, thanks!!!


sdresner said:


> It's magnificent


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, all the way from the UK!! Greetings from Southern California!


pemstags said:


> Beautiful work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love Vancouver, Wa thanks!


raindancer said:


> Fabulous! Your work is excellent!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Briegeen, all the way from London...greetings from Southern California! Thanks.


Briegeen said:


> Very pretty.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you...from Queensland...oh wow!! How awesome is that!! Greetings from Southern California!


rujam said:


> It certainly is beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Moggie13 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Moonieboy, thanks!


moonieboy said:


> Boy that is gorgeous.
> Moonieboy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Nushie, thanks.


Nushie01079 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks from Beautiful Australia, thanks!


blackat99 said:


> Beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely shawl you did a wonderful job indeed.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Linda H. Thank you!


LindaH said:


> Very nice work!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will tell him that,thanks!


LucieB said:


> your husband has good taste! Its beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The pattern is quite stunning!! Thanks for looking.


ancientone said:


> Oh my ! absolutely stunning.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I am not a designer but if you go to the upper part of the newsletter and click on the User List, just type in my name and then you can look at the patterns I have knitted. I have not designed any of them as I am not a designer but rather just a knitter like most of the people that are in this fine forum. Thanks and I'll tell DH to look at yor reply! Thanks again.


Morgan Girl said:


> I'm not sure what some of your other creations look like, but I have to agree with your DH on this one, it is very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Mitch!


Mitch said:


> Your shawl is stunning......well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Mad Loch, all the way from Australia, wow!!


Mad loch said:


> Beautiful ????????????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, love your avatar, is that the 
Dreambird?


Cdambro said:


> That is just stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

He is always right!!! Thanks.


lildeb2 said:


> He's right, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is gorgeous--beautiful pattern and I love that shade of blue!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work and I love the color.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful. Love Dee's patterns. ????


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

That is just beautiful!! I don't believe I have ever seen such even yarn overs!!!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Love the yarn, color & pattern!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

NICELY DONE.


----------



## LynnPNW (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful pattern and beautifully knit! Just stunning!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Such a compliment from my husband has me beaming with pride but I need to 'fess up because he helped me block this beauty. I was not sure which yarn to select for Mayuri but then I went to a LYS in Park City, Utah and fell in love with Raven Ridge's Lambent in Distant Mountains color ( blue of course). I used about 655 yds on a US 5 needle.
> Yes indeed, Mayuri is a very pretty shawl designed by our own Stevieland aka Dee O'Keefe and the link to this pattern is :
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayuri
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Be pattern and love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Traverse City is where my husband was born...thanks!!! The pattern is quite beautiful, thanks!


dauntiekay said:


> That is gorgeous--beautiful pattern and I love that shade of blue!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


nannie343 said:


> Just gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gmomgil, thanks!


gmomgil said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for having a look, thanks!


wjeanc said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Merci!!! Love Montreal! Thanks


betty boivin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, love the color as well.


judyr said:


> That is a beautiful piece of work and I love the color.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


grandmatimestwo said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course!! What's notto love by the way she has her BOGO sale going on right now. Great time for us Dee followers!!


tmvasquez said:


> Beautiful. Love Dee's patterns. ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you!!! Love the pattern.


yarnbomb said:


> That is just beautiful!! I don't believe I have ever seen such even yarn overs!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Marge in MI said:


> sweet!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes the pattern is quite beautiful!


Kay Knits said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the pattern is quite gorgeous, that's why I decided to make this one. Thanks.


gigi 722 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen to all three! Thanks!


Ettenna said:


> Love the yarn, color & pattern!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


jannyjo said:


> NICELY DONE.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, the pattern is so beautiful!!!


LynnPNW said:


> Beautiful pattern and beautifully knit! Just stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I love your Avatar, is that a tshirt? Love to get one too!


cafeknitter said:


> Absolutely stunning!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, your husband was right! Your shawl is stunning. Love the pattern and color choice! Great work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


whitetail said:


> Be pattern and love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Dee's patterns! Thanks.


CHinNWOH said:


> Absolutely stunning, you did a beautiful job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


JanMcG said:


> It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks from Southern California, south of you! Thanks!


sharmend said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Knitnut, thanks!


knitnut1939 said:


> Stunning


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Babalou, thanks!


Babalou said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My husband was right on!!!! DH has a better eye for color and design than me, I just follow pattern instructions and take off!!! Thanks.


knit4zen said:


> Oh my goodness, your husband was right! Your shawl is stunning. Love the pattern and color choice! Great work!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It is a beauty.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that's just stunning! Well done!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Frryl (Mar 15, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very lacy pattern. Looks very delicate. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It is very pretty!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

It's gorgeous!! You did an amazing job


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!


Wroclawnice said:


> It is a beauty.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Rainbo, thanks stunning pattern.


Rainebo said:


> Oh, that's just stunning! Well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Metrogal, maybe when we meet I can take it to show it to you in person. Thanks


Metrogal said:


> That is gorgeous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, love your avatar!!! Thanks.


Frryl said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I shall enjoy every minute of showing it off!!! Thanks


ruqia said:


> Very lacy pattern. Looks very delicate. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


TexasKnitem said:


> It is very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern!!! Thanks.


Susan Marie said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just followed the pattern!! Thanks.


Lubbieisme said:


> It's gorgeous!! You did an amazing job


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

A stunner! DH has good taste!


----------



## sheenaj 1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wonderful wish I could do work like that


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful, Pat. I want a red one so bad but just have so little time to do something for me. Do a little lace but haven't learned to read charts.'


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, it is so beautiful!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Really gorgeous... Stunning knitting and colors. Inspires me to try another shawl... All what I have done is Ashton


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes, it is very beautiful.


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautifully knit and I love the color too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes he does!!!


dogyarns said:


> A stunner! DH has good taste!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful yarn, pattern, and knitting


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you. This pattern has both charts and written instructions so it may be up your alley so to speak. Red would be stunning in this pattern and it's a great time to get it as Dee is running her BOGO on her website.


Bulldog said:


> Beautiful, Pat. I want a red one so bad but just have so little time to do something for me. Do a little lace but haven't learned to read charts.'


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Nilda, thank you.


Nilda muniz said:


> Wow, it is so beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh this is perfect timing as Dee has a BOGO sale going on. Her designs are to die for!!!


vreinholde said:


> Really gorgeous... Stunning knitting and colors. Inspires me to try another shawl... All what I have done is Ashton


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gundi2, thanks1


Gundi2 said:


> yes, it is very beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, where in So Ca are you located? I am in Orange County.


Soxtrot1 said:


> Beautifully knit and I love the color too.


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

patocenizo said:


> Thank you, where in So Ca are you located? I am in Orange County.


I'm in West San Gabriel Valley.....quite a distance.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a beauty!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Such a compliment from my husband has me beaming with pride but I need to 'fess up because he helped me block this beauty. I was not sure which yarn to select for Mayuri but then I went to a LYS in Park City, Utah and fell in love with Raven Ridge's Lambent in Distant Mountains color ( blue of course). I used about 655 yds on a US 5 needle.
> Yes indeed, Mayuri is a very pretty shawl designed by our own Stevieland aka Dee O'Keefe and the link to this pattern is :
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayuri
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Yes......gorgeous!!! I have the pattern and looking forward to making it. Your work is outstanding!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yet not too far. which yarn shops do you go to?


Soxtrot1 said:


> I'm in West San Gabriel Valley.....quite a distance.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Louise,thanks.


louisezervas said:


> That's a beauty!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW is the correct word. Your husband is right.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be looking forward to seeing your post. Lovely rose avatar, which rose is that? Thanks.


cspaen34 said:


> Yes......gorgeous!!! I have the pattern and looking forward to making it. Your work is outstanding!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yup, he is right!!


weimfam said:


> WOW is the correct word. Your husband is right.


 :sm17: :sm17: :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning!!!!
julie


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

patocenizo said:


> Yet not too far. which yarn shops do you go to?


I go to Abuelitas in Pasadena, and if I'm out Glendora way I go to Purlside. There's one in San Marino, but I haven't checked it out yet. But I must say I shop online quite a bit...I like Jimmy Beans. 
Which shops do you go to?


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

So beautiful/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Here in the O.C. I go to The Sheared Sheep which is in the Newport Beach/Costa Mesa area. The ladies there are very nice, it is a small place and much to my liking. I have also gone to Ewe and You which is in Irvine, small again, nice ladies but they have a dog or dogs which I am not fond of the smell in an enclosed are like a yarn shop. Some people like it and so be it. There is another called Yarn Del Sol, been there once, bigger place, I've heard very nice things about them but did not go back as I am loyal to the Sheared Sheep. I also visit Colorado twice a year and DH takes me to the Loopy Ewe..fabulous place and I've discovered My Sister Knits which is just an awesome yarn shop, both are in Ft. Collins. Whenever we travel I make it a point to check out the LYS like the one in Ventura called Anacapa something or the other and in Santa Barbara, Cardigans was a lovely shop.


Soxtrot1 said:


> I go to Abuelitas in Pasadena, and if I'm out Glendora way I go to Purlside. There's one in San Marino, but I haven't checked it out yet. But I must say I shop online quite a bit...I like Jimmy Beans.
> Which shops do you go to?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jujee, thanks!


jujee said:


> So beautiful/


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

The Sheared Sheep sounds like a nice spot. In Pasadena, Abuelitas is very small too, but she has a little group of knitters who go on Thursday nights to sit together and knit. I've yet to remember in time to go!!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely????????????


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Incredible


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds familiar!!


Soxtrot1 said:


> The Sheared Sheep sounds like a nice spot. In Pasadena, Abuelitas is very small too, but she has a little group of knitters who go on Thursday nights to sit together and knit. I've yet to remember in time to go!!!


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!


Swwhidbee said:


> Lovely????????????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Al the way from England! Thank you very much!


scumbugusa said:


> Incredible


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful job! That shade of blue is just gorgeous.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely - It is wonderfully knit and blocked :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, yes, that shade of blue is quite lovely and to enhance the color there is a sheen an ever so slight sheen that gives it a very special look and feel.


KnitNorth said:


> Absolutely beautiful job! That shade of blue is just gorgeous.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

He's right!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl! Beautiful color, lovely work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, blocking with the help of DH made it even more special. Thanks


arkynana said:


> Lovely - It is wonderfully knit and blocked :sm24:


 :sm17: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Trekkiebigtime...love your name, thank you.


Trekkiebigtime said:


> Very nice.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course he is!!! Thanks.


Jnelson-1947 said:


> He's right!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


christiliz said:


> Gorgeous shawl! Beautiful color, lovely work!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

So very beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Imalulu, love your name.


imalulu said:


> So very beautiful.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your shawl is elegant. Really beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Gabriell.


Gabriell said:


> Your shawl is elegant. Really beautiful.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It is stunning! Your husband is right, and he was so kind to help you block it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well you picked on the right word, yes my husband is a very kind man. His kindness is what attracted me to him and I was not wrong. Thanks !


 RandyPandy said:


> It is stunning! Your husband is right, and he was so kind to help you block it.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful and very well done. I would love to try one but no one in our community wears them. Maybe I should move to the bigger city then I could wear one. Love the color and shawl, great job. You should be proud of yourself.

Linda


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very beautiful, Pat. Perfect in every way! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Georgeous!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! That is stunning ! ! Your husband is so right .


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

This is scrumptious. Pattern, yarn, knitting, all magnificent.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So why not wear it where you live? Thanks for the compliments though!


Linda Haworth said:


> Beautiful and very well done. I would love to try one but no one in our community wears them. Maybe I should move to the bigger city then I could wear one. Love the color and shawl, great job. You should be proud of yourself.
> 
> Linda


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn2, thanks!


CathyAnn2 said:


> Very beautiful, Pat. Perfect in every way! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes he is, thanks!!!


pierrette said:


> Wow ! That is stunning ! ! Your husband is so right .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect word for it all. Yes scrumptious pattern!!!! Thanks.


aljellie said:


> This is scrumptious. Pattern, yarn, knitting, all magnificent.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Your DH is so right.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning work,pattern and colour. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I will tell him so.


gloriam said:


> Your DH is so right.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The pattern is stunning, just stunning. I just followed the instructions and viola!!!!! Thanks!


amudaus said:


> Stunning work,pattern and colour. :sm24:


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful work, beautiful yarn and awesome presentation!!!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic shawl ! Hubby was right ! ????????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## blanybunny (Aug 2, 2016)

It is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. My first time at this site. I'm sure I will really enjoy knitting paradise. Also I salute your supportive husband. Does anyone know how to correct a user name? I made a typo and would like to correct it. Thanks.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Brenda, thanks!


brenda95355 said:


> Beautiful work, beautiful yarn and awesome presentation!!!


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

blanybunny said:


> It is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. My first time at this site. I'm sure I will really enjoy knitting paradise. Also I salute your supportive husband. Does anyone know how to correct a user name? I made a typo and would like to correct it. Thanks.


Just go to My Profile. Welcome to KP!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


RWC Knits said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes he was!!


canuckle49 said:


> Absolutely fantastic shawl ! Hubby was right ! ????????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome, you are going to make many friends. About the typo, is there a box below that says EDIT? Maybe that is how to make changes. Good luck. Thanks for your compliment.


blanybunny said:


> It is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. My first time at this site. I'm sure I will really enjoy knitting paradise. Also I salute your supportive husband. Does anyone know how to correct a user name? I made a typo and would like to correct it. Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gail, thanks.


Gail DSouza said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well! your DH ain't wrong there, it's gorgeous :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Glenlady, thanks.


Glenlady said:


> Well! your DH ain't wrong there, it's gorgeous :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

Very well done! beautiful


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, your shawl is amazing, well done and love the colour.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous ....I wish I could get my points as even as yours!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes the pattern is quite beautiful...thanks!


Monty Cathon said:


> Very well done! beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you very much!!


auntycarol said:


> Wow, your shawl is amazing, well done and love the colour.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's the whole purpose of having DH help, Thanks!!!


xxjanexx said:


> Gorgeous ....I wish I could get my points as even as yours!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

A beauty indeed


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is so beautiful and the colour is just gorgeous


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

incredible!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Fabulous!!!! xows


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It is stunning!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I love it ????


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! I bought the pattern a week or so ago, but am waiting to finish my current project before starting it. Hope mine comes out as nice as yours. Glad your husband likes it and your pride and pleasure are well-deserved. Aloha... Bev


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, from Cornwall, UK...thank you!!


houlahan said:


> A beauty indeed


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

DH and I have been to Liverpool, did not do the Beatles tour but rather the Bronte Parsonage. Such lovely countryside. Thanks


Elizabeth48 said:


> That is so beautiful and the colour is just gorgeous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Incredible to me that you are all the way in New Zeland and replying to my post. Thank you!!!!


Rugmani said:


> incredible!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks from Southern California to Edmonton!!!


tat'sgran said:


> Fabulous!!!! xows


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Merci!!!!


Donnathomp said:


> It is stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you GinaLola, had not heard from you in a while!!! Hope all is well with you and again, thanks.


ginalola said:


> Gorgeous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


tweeter said:


> very pretty


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beyond words. Fantastic. Love the color....and your husband was a gem to help you with the blocking.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely from Auckland no less!!!! Awesome!


k1p1granny said:


> I love it ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Lorane, thanks!


Lorane said:


> Wow, beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mahalo!!!! From Hawaiii, wow and more wow!! Thanks, I am sure it will turn out lovely. Please post yours as well.


blawler said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! I bought the pattern a week or so ago, but am waiting to finish my current project before starting it. Hope mine comes out as nice as yours. Glad your husband likes it and your pride and pleasure are well-deserved. Aloha... Bev


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes indeed, my husband is a gem. Thanks!!!!


charliesaunt said:


> Beyond words. Fantastic. Love the color....and your husband was a gem to help you with the blocking.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! I think your's is actually prettier than the one on Ravelry!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! All of your shawls are so inspirational! Love this, and love them all!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Really beautiful


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Stunning! Wow!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Your husband is so right.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunning


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Haven't seen anything as beautiful as this in along time. Everything about it is Perfection!!! Including that dear husband of your's. Wear it well and be proud.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

This is just beautiful and I love the blue color.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your shawl is just gorgeous, thank you for sharing I hadn't realised Dee had some beautiful new patterns available.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning! I love it, well done.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful and a lovely colour


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

so beautiful
:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh that is just so pretty! Well, well done. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


theresagsolet said:


> Very beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Tracey511 thanks.


tracey511 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you!!!


Kit-Kat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I think your's is actually prettier than the one on Ravelry!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Xoxokc, thank you!


xoxokc said:


> Wow! All of your shawls are so inspirational! Love this, and love them all!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the pattern is really beautiful. Thanks!


seedee95758 said:


> Really beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Jeanie L said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!


desertcarr said:


> Gorgeous! Stunning! Wow!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course he is!!!! Thanks.


slmhuffman said:


> Your husband is so right.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


itsmeileen said:


> Stunning


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I certainly will wear it with pride. Thanks!


yelowdog said:


> Haven't seen anything as beautiful as this in along time. Everything about it is Perfection!!! Including that dear husband of your's. Wear it well and be proud.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the pattern is very pretty indeed! Thanks.


marianikole said:


> Very pretty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love blue as well, it's my most favorite color. Thanks!


partridgelady said:


> This is just beautiful and I love the blue color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, Dee has several shawl patterns and they are all beautiful! Thanks.


trasara said:


> Your shawl is just gorgeous, thank you for sharing I hadn't realised Dee had some beautiful new patterns available.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


Damama said:


> Your shawl is stunning! I love it, well done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks all the way from England..wow!!!!


riggy said:


> Beautiful and a lovely colour


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you from Southern California to the UK, thank you!


jan the gran said:


> so beautiful
> :sm01: :sm01:


 :sm02: :sm02: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


Jean williams said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the pattern is beautiful!


Jbenn said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, all the way from Rome!!!! Amazing and thank you.


kathy1941 said:


> Oh that is just so pretty! Well, well done. :sm24:


 :sm24: back at you!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Pat, I don't know how I almost missed this posting. Gorgeous is what comes to mind first.
Love, love the color and the pattern. Your knitting is always outstanding, and kudos to hubby for helping you block it.
Edie... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!! So nice for your husband to share his thoughts.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gorgous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Edie, you are so sweet. Thanks!


edithann said:


> Hi Pat, I don't know how I almost missed this posting. Gorgeous is what comes to mind first.
> Love, love the color and the pattern. Your knitting is always outstanding, and kudos to hubby for helping you block it.
> Edie... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, my husband shares almost' all his thoughts with me. Thanks!


WVfarmgirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! So nice for your husband to share his thoughts.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, gorgeous pattern, thanks!!


Sand101 said:


> Gorgous


----------



## Diane Oakley (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!


Diane Oakley said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabulous and beautiful color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


firecracker4 said:


> Fabulous and beautiful color.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

A really fab color and wonderful knitting by you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, love your name...is it Honey Pat or Pat Honey. Thanks!


patmiel said:


> A really fab color and wonderful knitting by you!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Thank you Imalulu, love your name.


Thanks. My initials are L U. I was an air traffic controller and we had another Lynne at the last air traffic control facility that I worked at before retiring. You CANNOT have two controllers with the same name in the radar room (just imagine a co-worker shouting "Lynne, turn your United, now")...which Lynne? So, they called me Lulu. We had 5 Jeffs, all had nicknames. E-mail was just beginning back then and since Lulu was my name at work...it was just natural for me to choose imalulu for my addy. Now, it's my license plate, my e-mail name and my little knitting business name!

I love your Mayuri shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Lynne, love the story behind your name...funny and great!


imalulu said:


> Thanks. My initials are L U. I was an air traffic controller and we had another Lynne at the last air traffic control facility that I worked at before retiring. You CANNOT have two controllers with the same name in the radar room (just imagine a co-worker shouting "Lynne, turn your United, now")...which Lynne? So, they called me Lulu. We had 5 Jeffs, all had nicknames. E-mail was just beginning back then and since Lulu was my name at work...it was just natural for me to choose imalulu for my addy. Now, it's my license plate, my e-mail name and my little knitting business name!
> 
> I love your Mayuri shawl.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful and love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it is a beautiful pattern and the color is quite lovely. Thanks


kmansker said:


> Beautiful and love the color.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Yona, thank you!!


yona said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


----------

